# Need advice on what to upgrade to get good FPS



## Ronberg (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi TechSupport forum!
I am not very good with tech, but I am pretty sure the rig I have now should be able to handle games like Realm Royale and Raft with stable fps(around 50-60 fps), but I get lower fps (25-30fps) + frame drops when I play (all the way down to 5-10 fps)

My current rig is:
GPU - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB
CPU - Intel Core i5-74000 , 3GHz
Memory - 16GB
From what I have read this should be a pretty decent rig to get stable frames, so any help as to why I am getting frame drops would be veeery much appreciated! 

Budget: Willing to spend what I have to, to upgrade my pc (as long as it is not a ridiculous amount, like 2000$ for a graphic card)
Brands: No preference
Gaming: Yes, mainly for gaming,
Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
Storage: Dont need to upgrade my storage, I have plenty
Operating System: Got Windows 10 which I am fine with
Stores: I prefer not to purchase from US online stores as shipping fees are too high, most of the time
Location: Denmark

Thanks for looking through this post, hope that you guys can help me out!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Please list all your specs. Exact make/model numbers.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

IMO....you have entry level hardware, specifically the CPU and GPU, mainly your CPU. As far as those 2 games you listed....the requirements for them are not intensive at all. 

Download CPU-Z and post screenshots of all the tabs listed. This will give us make/model of all your hardware.


----------



## Ronberg (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello, thank you for wanting to help me, here is my specs from CPU-Z:
CPU: https://imgur.com/qdp0I4M
Caches: https://imgur.com/mGuVwSt
Motherboard: https://imgur.com/vgZEwXS
Memory: https://imgur.com/gxhz9GH
Graphics: https://imgur.com/Ettfmkb
And finally bench/processor: https://imgur.com/5Qknb5g
Hope this helps you understand my rig better!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

You forgot one....the SPD for both slots that your RAM is installed in.


----------



## Ronberg (Jul 7, 2018)

My apologies for my lack of knowledge in this area, the ones I forgot:
#1 - https://imgur.com/7Hc5Tuv
#2 - https://imgur.com/RZzfKci


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

It that was my system....I would upgrade the CPU to at least a i7 6700k, better yet the i7700K. Both will fit/work with your mobo. This is where your bottleneck is. 

Your GPU is plenty good....I have one and it runs everything I play on high....L4D2 and Warframe, then through in Crysis, Crysis 2 and Crysis 3 which are pretty intensive games. I stay a 60fps all the time. 

Straight from your mobo manual......
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B250M-A/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ronberg said:


> My apologies for my lack of knowledge in this area, the ones I forgot:
> #1 - https://imgur.com/7Hc5Tuv
> #2 - https://imgur.com/RZzfKci


Ah yah...that's what I wanted to see.......You see in slot 2 attachment, the last setting in the timings table. It's your XMP setting. Do you have that enabled in your BIOS. If not, do set it to do so.


----------



## Ronberg (Jul 7, 2018)

bassfisher6522 said:


> It that was my system....I would upgrade the CPU to at least a i7 6700k, better yet the i7700K. Both will fit/work with your mobo. This is where your bottleneck is.
> 
> Your GPU is plenty good....I have one and it runs everything I play on high....L4D2 and Warframe, then through in Crysis, Crysis 2 and Crysis 3 which are pretty intensive games. I stay a 60fps all the time.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking time out of your day to help me! I looked up some reviews on the processors you mentioned, some of which told me that they could get hot. Do you think this would be a problem at all? Also, sorry, one last question, will enabling the XMP setting be able to do any harm to my computer? I've read some articles about it that says there is a possible risk that it will fry my computer. Anyways, thank you very much!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

The 2 linked CPU temps; the 6700 has a tcase of 64°C (which is the temp allowed between cpu and heatsink), the 7700 has Tjunction of 100°C. which is the maximum temp allowed before dying. The 6700 doesn't list a tjunction. The tdp is 94 watts and 91 watts respectively. Which is normal and doesn't get that hot with the stock heatsink. 

https://ark.intel.com/products/88195/Intel-Core-i7-6700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_20-GHz

https://ark.intel.com/products/97129/Intel-Core-i7-7700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_50-GHz

Setting the XMP does no harm to your PC at all. The XMP is essentially a OC of the RAM. The RAM comes with few different frequencies embedded and the default is 666mhz. So your RAM is not at its full potential.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

One thing I would like to see is make and model of psu as well. I do agree the cpu is base model promotional nevertheless it should be ok for easy games.
The cpu very well could be the issue because I see the 7400T actually only reads to 2400 ram and you are running 2666 which it reads which is a bit of a puzzle.


----------



## gumchewr (Apr 3, 2008)

Wouldn't it be helpful to know his internet specs as well? Maybe he's suffering latency problems or throttling.


----------

